# My new Setup



## PAJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Bulk of it delivered yesterday with a scattering of deliveries from Amazon today.

Has taken me a lot of test shots to get acceptable shots but the arrival of a VST basket today and a trip to the local shops to grab a Motta tamper to replace the toy tamper that came with the machine have helped a lot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@PAJ is that parrot dead?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@PAJ - is that a Pro 500 or 700? Looking great!


----------



## PAJ (Nov 17, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @PAJ is that parrot dead?


 Parrot? Those are chillis I have hanging to dry to make chilli flakes - it's what I do with any chillies we have when they are past there best for fresh use, saves waste.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> @PAJ - is that a Pro 500 or 700? Looking great!


 Pro 500. Really happy with it and temperatures seem fine. I may well invest in the coffee sensor at some point to help re-affirm but so far a quick 5 second cooling flush seems to be working.


----------



## Gagaryn (Oct 21, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @PAJ is that parrot dead?


 Gallows are just out of shot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gagaryn said:


> Gallows are just out of shot.


 The right answer is "no it's just sleeping" ...Monty Python


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @PAJ is that parrot dead?


 Ex...


----------

